# Which is the best cast net for the money!



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guys I was just wondering which cast net is the best for my buck? I am just about to go buy a new one for bait not mullet. What should I buy...I got 100 gift card to bass pro. Need a descent net for me and my son.....what brand and what size should we get?


----------



## STRETCH440 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I was wanting to know the same thing. Is a 5/8 inch mesh size about right for bait in this area?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

how old is your son? if he is small you'll need a smaller net. a 6ft is usually big enough for getting bait and isn't incredibly heavy. I have a betts blue net and I love it. its 8ft and heavy but it sinks fast. I think mine is 5/8. ive caught everything from 3in shad to 18in mullet in it.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a 3/8" 7-foot Walmart Fitec cast net I use for bait. Works fine if you know how to throw, but it doesn't lend any "favors" to your throwing. I will only buy cheap nets as I often throw in unknown areas and will get it snagged pretty often.

My next net will be a 8 or 9-foot 1/2" variety.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I have 2 of the Ego catnets and from all, which has been quite a few cheap ones and several mid grade customs. These nets are awesome have had mine over 5 yrs now and they are still like new. I have thrown in some unknown areas and snagged but I bring a mask just for this. 

I have a 10ft 1/4in for elwie and small menhatters, and bull minners, I got the 1/4 inch cause of all the gilling I would get with the 3/8 mesh nets, you can spend allot of time pulling out gilled moonfish of smaller elwie. I also have the same net in 1/2 that I have slayed the cigs with on the beach, also used for big menhad and big mullet I do loose some big mullet but once I get the net turned so they can't lift it they are locked in. Like mentioned before the cheaper nets will be less forgiving. I have friends that can throw mine like a champ and are par with their own cheaper nets. They are worth the investment just remember to always rinse and dry properly. I treat mine with a lil bit of my ole ladys fabric softner every couple months, specially menhadden slime.

I have seen several nice customs in town @ local baitshops they were a lil to steep for me so I searched elsewhere for the ego online and have been very pleased to say the least, think I paid 220 for both once said and done.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Tim Wade in Melbourne FL builds as good of a net as you can buy at prices below those of Calussa or Black Pearl. He will want to talk to you to find out the particulars of your needs before he suggests what to build. 
Look him up on the web and give him a call. I have one on order from him now. He said he a little backed up but should have it done in two to three weeks. Hope this helps and at least you can get some perspective based on talking with him.


----------

